# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  un peripherique attach au systeme ne fonctionne pas correct

## ould

slt,

j'avais chop des virus, et apres une reinstal+reparation j'ai reussi a me connecter.

par contre  chaque fois que j'essaye de lancer un programme (.exe) j'ai le message

"un peripherique attach au systeme ne fonctionne pas correctement"

dans le gestionnaire des peripheriques tout les peripheriques sont OK. qq'un sait comment trouv le peripherique qui deconne?(avec un utilitaire par exemple..etc)?

----------


## annedeblois

::salut::  Sans doute ton virus s'est-il inscrit comme service ou driver ou autre dans le registre de Windows. Il faudrait voir  la rubrique Services du panneau de config, et peut-tre faire un scan dans Hijack This.

----------


## ould

slt, 

et merci pour ta reponse,

j'ai reussi a lancer ewido qui est en train de scanner mon pc. j'ai deja fait un hijackthis avant de lancer ewido et effectivement il y avait de grosse coneries. le voila :



```

```


mais ce qui me pose le + de probleme c que je ne peux pas lancer adware (ni le reinstaller)qui est trs utile dans mon cas..(pourtant j'ai reussi a installer ewido!!!)

actuellment j'attend que ewido termine pour voir ce qu'il a trouv.

peut tre que le rapport hijackthis vous dit deja qq chose???


moi je suis nul en scurit...

merci de votre aide.

----------


## annedeblois

En effet, il y en a... Les lignes qui me sont suspectes sont les suivantes:




> F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe,mmcsircl.exe
> F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\services.exe
> F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe,C:\Documents and Settings\mahmoudi\Application Data\Explorer\mmcsircl.exe
> O2 - BHO: HBO Class - {5321E378-FFAD-4999-8C62-03CA8155F0B3} - C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\3.00.08.dll


a, c'est suspect. Fais un fix sur ces lignes.




> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norman ZANDA] C:\Norman\bin\ZLH.EXE /LOAD /SPLASH


a, c'est quoi?




> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xp_system] C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\services.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Themes Player] C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [desktop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\desktop.exe
> O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [desktop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\desktop.exe
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [tfuudgj] c:\windows\rycsrsl.exe
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [xp_system] C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\services.exe
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Themes Player] C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [svqxgqq] c:\windows\phkdimo.exe
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [dgbabvg] c:\windows\xxjujwv.exe
> ...


Ces lignes doivent tre niques, elles aussi. Je viens de voir un RunService, c'est srement la ligne qui te cause le problme initial.





> O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Apache\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
> O23 - Service: MySql - Unknown owner - C:/mysql/bin/mysqld-nt.exe
> O23 - Service: Norman API-hooking helper (NipSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Norman\Nvc\BIN\nipsvc.exe
> O23 - Service: Norman NJeeves - Unknown owner - C:\Norman\bin\NJEEVES.EXE
> O23 - Service: Norman ZANDA - Unknown owner - C:\Norman\Bin\Zanda.exe
> O23 - Service: Norman Virus Control on-access component (nvcoas) - Norman ASA - C:\Norman\Nvc\bin\nvcoas.exe
> O23 - Service: Norman Virus Control Scheduler (NVCScheduler) - Norman Data Defense Systems - C:\Norman\Nvc\BIN\NVCSCHED.EXE
> O23 - Service: Apache Tomcat (Tomcat5) - Unknown owner - C:\Tomcat 5.0\bin\tomcat5.exe" //RS//Tomcat5 (file missing)[/code]


Si ce sont des trucs  toi, ne touche pas  ces lignes.




> mais ce qui me pose le + de probleme c que je ne peux pas lancer adware (ni le reinstaller)qui est trs utile dans mon cas..(pourtant j'ai reussi a installer ewido!!!)
> 
> actuellment j'attend que ewido termine pour voir ce qu'il a trouv.
> 
> peut tre que le rapport hijackthis vous dit deja qq chose???


Si tu limines les lignes  problme dans Hijack This et que tu redmarres ta machine, tu devrais tre capable d'installer et de scanner avec Ad Aware. Mais tu peux toujours essayer en mode sans chec avec prise en charge du rseau, a chargera au moins Windows sans les lignes Run du Registre.

Anne

----------


## ould

> F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe,mmcsircl.exe 
> F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\services.exe 
> F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe,C:\Documents and Settings\mahmoudi\Application Data\Explorer\mmcsircl.exe 
> O2 - BHO: HBO Class - {5321E378-FFAD-4999-8C62-03CA8155F0B3} - C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\3.00.08.dll


je vais le faire .




> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norman ZANDA] C:\Norman\bin\ZLH.EXE /LOAD /SPLASH


a c ma salopperie d'antivirus (NORMAN) il laisse tout passer...





> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xp_system] C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\services.exe 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Themes Player] C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [desktop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\desktop.exe 
> O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [desktop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\desktop.exe 
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [tfuudgj] c:\windows\rycsrsl.exe 
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [xp_system] C:\WINDOWS\inet20081\services.exe 
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Themes Player] C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe 
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [svqxgqq] c:\windows\phkdimo.exe 
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [dgbabvg] c:\windows\xxjujwv.exe 
> ...


je vais les enlever aussi.





> O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Apache\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing) 
> O23 - Service: MySql - Unknown owner - C:/mysql/bin/mysqld-nt.exe 
> O23 - Service: Norman API-hooking helper (NipSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Norman\Nvc\BIN\nipsvc.exe 
> O23 - Service: Norman NJeeves - Unknown owner - C:\Norman\bin\NJEEVES.EXE 
> O23 - Service: Norman ZANDA - Unknown owner - C:\Norman\Bin\Zanda.exe 
> O23 - Service: Norman Virus Control on-access component (nvcoas) - Norman ASA - C:\Norman\Nvc\bin\nvcoas.exe 
> O23 - Service: Norman Virus Control Scheduler (NVCScheduler) - Norman Data Defense Systems - C:\Norman\Nvc\BIN\NVCSCHED.EXE 
> O23 - Service: Apache Tomcat (Tomcat5) - Unknown owner - C:\Tomcat 5.0\bin\tomcat5.exe" //RS//Tomcat5 (file missing)[/code]


a c mon environnemnt de travail (mysql+tomcat+apache) et NORMAN.

je vais faire a des que ewido a fini de scanner et referai un nouveau hi jack.

ewido vient de terminer voila son rapport :



```

```

j'ai supprimer ou mis en quarantaine tous ce qu'il a trouv..

----------


## annedeblois

> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norman ZANDA] C:\Norman\bin\ZLH.EXE /LOAD /SPLASH





> a c ma salopperie d'antivirus (NORMAN) il laisse tout passer...


Petite suggestion personnelle (ou publicit honte, c'est selon  :;):  ): AVG est gratuit et pas mal du tout.




> je vais faire a des que ewido a fini de scanner et referai un nouveau hi jack.
> 
> ewido vient de terminer voila son rapport :
> 
> (je l'ai coup!)
> 
> j'ai supprimer ou mis en quarantaine tous ce qu'il a trouv..


Oh! la la...  ::?:  Il tait vraiment malade, le patient... Ds que ce sera fait, je suis sre que ton journal Hijack This sera beaucoup mieux.

AD

----------


## ould

le nouveau hijack :



```

```

j'ai coch les 2 premiers+les mmcsircl(2)+ces deux la



```

```


y'en a d'autres a cocher?

----------


## annedeblois

Autres lignes  cocher:



```

```

Ce ver ou trojan s'est donn un beau nom pour confondre les nophytes, on dirait...!!

Hijack + un dernier scan avec tous tes outils, a devrait aller par aprs. Aussi peut-tre un Windows Update, il y a srement un trou de scurit  boucher quelque part...

AD

----------


## ould

> Autres lignes  cocher: 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Themes Player] C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe 
> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Themes Player] C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcsircl.exe


c fait :




> j'ai coch les 2 premiers+les mmcsircl(2)+ces deux la


tu voix je commence a comprendre....

merci pour ton conseil.

c effectivement ce que je pensais faire (le scan de hijack ne contient plus  que des prosecc que je connais)

j'ai lanc ewido c termin.
j'ai reussi a lancer ad ware ouaiiiiie!!!! et il est en cours....
apres je vais prendre AVG(merci c pas de la pub il suffit d'aller voir le nombre de dl sur telecharger.com il merite un peu aussi).

et j'essayerai de lancer tout les anti anti anti spyware & cie si necessaire.

et si le pb persiste je reposterai.

merci Anne.

----------


## annedeblois

::yaisse2::  Tout le plaisir est pour moi.

N'oublie pas le

----------


## ould

merci pour ton aide.

le resolu, je ne le ferai que demain une fois sur que tt est parti...

merci..

j'ai egalement utilis cet utilitaire pour nettoyer mon registre :

http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.zip

----------


## annedeblois

> merci pour ton aide.
> 
> le resolu, je ne le ferai que demain une fois sur que tt est parti...
> 
> merci..
> 
> j'ai egalement utilis cet utilitaire pour nettoyer mon registre :
> 
> http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.zip


Intressant! Merci pour le lien!

----------


## ould

voila aprs le passage des outils :
ad ware
ewido
plusieurs HJT

et desinstallation de mon antivirus ce matin tout semble ok

DONC this thread is closed........

merci Anne ..

----------


## annedeblois

> voila aprs le passage des outils :
> ad ware
> ewido
> plusieurs HJT
> 
> et desinstallation de mon antivirus ce matin tout semble ok
> 
> DONC this thread is closed........
> 
> merci Anne ..


Super!!  ::ccool::

----------

